# trying to upgrade from operating system 10.5 to 10.5.8



## macbook_girl (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, I need help...(warning this is a long thread)

For the past week I've been trying to upgrade my Macbook from operating system 10.5 to 10.5.8 so that I could install the 09 iLife Suite package. (I've upgraded by going to the apple, then clicking software updates, and the 10.5.8 combo package)

Twice I have tried to install it and have gotten the error message: "The update "Mac OS X Update Combined" can't be installed. The installer couldn't validate the contents of the 'Mac OS X Upd Combo 10.5.8' package. Contact the software manufacturer for assistance."

After the first unsuccessful try, my mom and I called the Apple support phone number and the support guy explained that if the internet cuts out any time during the download, it will not be able to validate. Then he led me through the steps to redownload it successfully. 

For the second try, my dad helped me connect my laptop to the Ethernet. (Usually I use a wireless router) The only thing is, my dad works from home and he uses the Ethernet for work (he can't connect to the internet without it). So he used it during the day and I used it at night. 

So I would download at night then in the morning, pause the download, then at night resume it. But unfortunately I forgot to plug in the second cable for the Ethernet and that cut out the internet. So the second try failed.

Tomorrow I will try again. Dad won't need the Ethernet for a few days, so there will be no pausing-and-resuming. What I'm afraid of is, what if it isn't the internet that's causing the problem? And after I upgrade, are there any other updates I will need to download before I can install the 09 iLife suite?

Any help would be appreciated. 


macbook_girl


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

macbook_girl said:


> What I'm afraid of is, what if it isn't the internet that's causing the problem?


Well we can't cross that bridge until it happens so until a complete download is done we'd only be guessing.
It does indeed sound like an corrupt/unfinished download though.



macbook_girl said:


> And after I upgrade, are there any other updates I will need to download before I can install the 09 iLife suite?


iLife '09 requirements are OS X 10.5.6 and Quicktime 7.5.5 (which is included with iLife) so once you install OS X 10.5.8 it should install fine.


----------

